
Announcing SecureNN in tf-encrypted - bendecoste
https://medium.com/dropoutlabs/announcing-securenn-in-tf-encrypted-9c9c3e8a5a52
======
bendecoste
SecureNN gives efficient secure ReLU's and Maxpooling neural network layers.
This is done using secure multiparty computation (MPC).

tf-encrypted is a project that aims to bring secure technologies into a place
that feels familiar to practitioners.

You can read more about tf-encrypted here:
[https://medium.com/dropoutlabs/experimenting-with-tf-
encrypt...](https://medium.com/dropoutlabs/experimenting-with-tf-encrypted-
fe37977ff03c)

and the project github here: [https://github.com/mortendahl/tf-
encrypted](https://github.com/mortendahl/tf-encrypted)

~~~
billconan
with this enabled, will we still be able to use GPU? can GPU calculate
encrypted data?

